# Surprise , Ivy's here :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , we have been expecting ewes but we don't have a exact date of when the ram covered them , so its been hectic to say the least. We thought maybe early April would be their time , but , clearly we were wrong :doh:

Our first born is a single ewe named Ivy. Her mom is Lila.
Second , sadly was a still born :tears: I tried all I could to bring her around even though she was gone. I had to try. She was tiny , not as big as Ivy and her hooves were a white color , and very small. Im guessing a premie. 
What a helpless , horrible feeling I had last night. I am learning about farm life and its pitfalls and triumphs. But from what I have been taught ( thank you Cathy ) is that "farm life doesn't give you time to morn , it marches on".
We buried the baby , gave her back to the earth. Learning all we could from her , she won't be forgotten. Thankfully both ewes are doing well. The ewe that lost her baby was calling for her throughout the night , but it seems the others are consoling her in their own way. She is not calling anymore. It was totally heartbreaking and one of my worst moments. But I also found something deep inside myself that I am proud of. I put aside every emotion and called on my knowledge to try everything I could to help the baby . I didn't panic , I didn't collapse crying , I didn't hyperventilate either. I held strong and did what I had to do. Afterwards I talked to Cathy and Skyla for moral support.
I cherish the friends I have made here on TGS . Just want to let all of you guys know .

So , without further ado , here are a few pictures  And , yes , your darn tootin we are keeping her


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats on your lil ewe she is gorgeous!!! I'm so sorry for your loss, you did all you could but sometimes that still happens.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Yes it is hard, but as someone once told me.

"If you can't handle the deaths that will happen, then you better get out of the business". yes he was right but it is still hard.

I will say hat baby is just adorable. Congratulations


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwwwww......Ivy is ADORABLE!!!!!  Lila is super cute too! 

sorry for the lamb that didn't make it. :hug: the universe doesn't give you more than you can handle.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats on the new baby!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ivy is adorable yes, but momma is a good looking sheep. I usually don't find sheep faces pleasing to the eye, but she looks sweet. What breed is she


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Congrats on the little one, how Adorable!! so sorry for the loss of the other baby, its so hard when we loose one and we keep telling ourselfs maybe i could have done this or maybe that.. but we do the best we can


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a beautiful little baby! And a lovely Ewe. I am so sorry for your loss. I cried hard over a stillborn Gypsy birthed two years ago. You are an amazing animal momma; and the little one's life will not go to waste. Every creature has a purpose. Some of them, tragically, are to teach sad lessons.

This is a picture I drew after Gypsy's stillborn (one of Patti's siblings). We don't know the gender, but I named it "Dreamer".


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

She is definitely a keeper!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone  I appreciate all of your condolences and congrats 
Chadwick we have Dorper sheep. I agree , they are very pretty 
Danielle , how heartbreaking  Your drawing is amazing , what a wonderful remembrance of little Dreamer . You have such a great gift 
I absolutely love that drawing !


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She is an absolute doll Laura!!   congrats on your pretty little girl  

So sorry about your loss too..  :hug: it's no fun...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Skyla  Im glad you were "there" with me :hugs:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ever need someone to text, don't hesitate to text me as well.  I know you guys are here for me!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Danielle , and you bet ! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about your loss but Ivy is just precious.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ivy is such a cute name too!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Thanks Skyla  Im glad you were "there" with me :hugs:


:hug: 
Any time 

And I agree Danielle  I love the name


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: You are a wonderful farmer Laura  Congrats on the baby!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I agree, what a darling little lamb. And the momma is pretty too! 
So sorry for the little one that went over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , ewe number two , Lulu is going to lamb real soon. ( hopefully )

She is pawing , laying down and has goo. So hopefully it will be a quick un eventful lambing 
Keep us in your thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What a precious little girl, she looks so pure and innocent. I try to see everything in view of "God's plan", some live some die and its just the way it was meant to be. There's a reason behind everything that happens whether we know that reason or not.
Keep those sad memories in your heart forever, but not in your head where it'll hurt too much. And think positive. More lambs on the way!  ray:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

How is Lulu, Laura?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

One big ram born , momma is OK . Its going to be a fight for the baby.
He's doing good right now. Will post more later.
Thank you for asking D


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh gosh, Laura, I'll be praying!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats on Ivy, she is a sweetheart! And congrats to Lulu's baby, hope everything turns out fine


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok , update on Moses ! He is doing fabulous :wahoo::clap::stars:
Moses was born in-between my husbands and I barn checks.
He is a big ram , IMO anyways. We thought she had multiples but clearly we were wrong . We got him just in the nick of time and were able to bring him out of hypothermia ! My guess she might have taken too long to clean him and he got chilled. He was cold and limp ,I thought the worst ! Brought him inside and sat by the wood stove and used the blowdryer tent method and that worked beautifully . I then milked momma to get him his colostrum. Well , let me tell you , I'm new to milking goats and anything else as of last year. Milking a sheep is not easy to say the least , lol. But , I did it , i got on my stomach , held the container to catch the milk with a iron grip so i wouldn't dump it and momma wouldn't knock it over in her attempts to get the heck out of dodge. I got enough , thank goodness without getting trampled or kicked in the head  Went back in to tube baby. That went extremely well. Kept up the warming cause I didn't want to go backwards . He slept , and slept , all the while I was checking his breathing with a stethoscope . Poor thing was so weak  He could stand at all , very wobbly. I was thinking we just may loose this boy.
He woke up a number of times cause i was very rude and kept stinking something up his butt (thermometer)  He yelled at me and that made me happy just cause he was able to yell and very loudly i might add ! His temp was finally staying stable and even went up more . I was extactic ! I figured something was going right if his temp was stable and rose to a nice 102.
His second feeding , tried the bottle , no go. So , I tubed him again and after that he had a nice nap , a more restful one. Her was really coming around nicely. I couldnt believe I saved him !!!!!! I was blown away with the feeling of accomplishment like you have no idea !!!! This little magical gorgeous creature was still here cause of me of all people , lol. When he woke up , let me tell you the poop I got him to take was like WOW ! When a boy has to go , a boy has to go is all I'm going to say here !!! He's been walking around very sure of himself and very strong  We are so blessed this little guy made it through so far  I want to say so far as not to chinx anything 
We put him back on his momma when i felt he was strong enough and he is doing wonderfully. Momma was more then happy to take her son back , nursing up a storm  Left the two together happy. Momma was talking so sweetly to him , it almost made me cry 

I cannot thank Cathy (happy bleats) enough for her help today !
She really made it happen for us. Her words of "good job" was like winning the lotto for me  It was really good to hear (read) that 
Then of course Skyla's encouragement made me feel I can do this  I really don't have faith in myself since goats are so new to me and are not like whelping puppies in any way , shape or form. Ive pulled pups , rearranged pups in the birth canal , mouth to mouth and all that jazz , but it doesn't hold a candle to the goat/sheep farming ! How you all do this so many times is just amazing ! I hope I'm as good as all of you one day 
Danielle , thanks for being there for me too as always , and your encouragement means so much  So , here is our little man Moses. I hope to have him out when the weather decides to stay "Spring like" so he can play with his little herd mate Ivy and I can get some video and pictures.
But momma and Moses have more bonding to do , and a storm may hit us on Tuesday , Awesome. Might as well get it over with before my girls start kidding i guess  Crikey !!!! :GAAH:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Laura, THAT WAS YOU! YOU SAVED HIM! :fireworks::wahoo::hugs: You are awesome!!! What a great animal mommy you are!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

YAY for me :wahoo::leap::clap:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

you're amazing Laura! Moses is sooo cute! You did great!! :stars:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> YAY for me :wahoo::leap::clap:


:clap: :clap: :stars: :stars: :leap: :leap: :wahoo: :wahoo:

So proud of you Laura!!! I had no idea you weren't 100% confident!! What a lucky lil guy to be born on your farm  Congrats!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks guys ! This little guy makes time stand still for me , lol.
I can just stand and stare at him all day , he is simply a miracle IMO.
When I was watching his momma , Lulu , in the beginning stages of labor , I was praying I wouldn't have to go in and help her , I just wasn't confident enough I could help and i surely didn't want to hurt her trying.
I was thinking I would break the babies legs or bust the sac and they suffocate , many things entered my head as I was watching her.
I thought she was going to have him quickly for some reason. Never imagined she would be up and down , pawing and having goo for hours.
She wasn't pushing extensively , i think she was lining the babies up in the birth canal , just my guess . Im so sick I missed the birth !
She had Moses in between our shifts , figures , right ? And when I went back in there , he was cleaned off and cold as heck ! Then the marathon began. I just pray my girls take it easy on me ! I still am dreading going in to help , but having done that with a GSDs , I do have a little experience. But goats are sooooo much bigger and so are their legs , lol. I has a talk with the girls tonight about their kiddings and they promised me they would be easy on me , lol. So , we will see


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Both are beautiful Laura!! and you are right..moses has some legs on him lol..
Your ewes look great!! Show the love and care you put in them!!

congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Cathy  And thanks for the info too 

Moses is doing awesome today ! Bouncy and happy 
We just noticed that he has a bit of loose poop , orangy in color , so we will have to take care of that . but otherwise he is doing great , thank God


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like he is getting more then plenty of moms milk...lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Is that OK ? I was going to give him some probiotic paste.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

He should adjust...just keep a close watch on him..probiotics wont hurt..if it get real watery, pepto should help...
If he begins to at sick then more drastic measure maybe needed..


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OK . What are the drastic measures ? Im nervous now….


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have "Goats Prefer Probiotic Plus Paste" would that be OK for Moses ?
I also have the Probios powder.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol...dont panic lol..it will be fine!!
when a baby is getting scours from moms milk....he needs supervision..what I do is pull the baby..bring him to mom to nurse, watch to see when tummy is good..not too poochy..then pull him so he can digest..its a pain but once he is older he will handle the milk better and can be left full time with mom..If you have to do this, then in a week leave him with mom for the day and see if he can handle the milk...I had triplets one year that two stayed poopy and ill...they ended up being bottle fed and could not go back on mom at all..while the other did just fine..Clarence had to go through this but now is running with mom just fine...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

either probiotic is fine


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , OK , yeah , my heart stopped there for a minute 
If I do pull him , is it for days or for a couple of hours ?
So , he would just nurse and come back to the house ?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! That is wonderful! What a cutie!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I got it Cathy , lol. I re read your message and it finally sunk in , lol.
Thanks . I cleaned him up . Bob told me he had a little yellow/orangy poop and when i went out to see him , it was more then what I previously thought was "a little". So , I gave him the probiotic and left him with Mom till I go get the Pepto. I want to see what its like right after he nurses. Going to CVS. Gotta pick up fit E gel caps and a few other necessities I should've had already . 
Otherwise , Moses is a happy fellow


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sounds like Moses is being a little piggy.  Perfect advice.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

glad you got it Laura lol...doing it that way you wont have to milk mom and he stay connected until he can manage the milk without scours lol....Mia finally regulated Clarence and doesnt allow him to be a piggie : ) took about a week...


----------

